# Woah! Morels found on last day of Aug?!?



## noobshroomer (May 27, 2014)

All slimy and not very nice but a friend found some Morels out there!!! Weird...


----------



## noobshroomer (May 27, 2014)




----------



## noobshroomer (May 27, 2014)

Interesting discovery! Any Mycologists with a microscope out there willing to verify?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

They are not morels, they are old stinkhorns.


----------



## noobshroomer (May 27, 2014)

Dang thanks Jack


----------

